
The Introvert’s Guide to Status Games - rrherr
https://medium.com/@fortelabs/the-introvert-s-guide-to-status-games-f4632043397e
======
OrwellianChild
This seems surprisingly insightful - particularly the "Some Practical Tips"
section at the end. It's been my experience that people with introverted
tendencies are often at a distinct disadvantage in social contexts because
necessary interactions that feel so _natural_ to extroverts feel like _work_
to the introverts. It's impossible to keep up if playing by extroverted rules
as an introvert. So... Don't! Work the angles you know, and play around with
the rest - failing fast is the only way to learn.

